# E-EWS winning ebike check



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm sure having a legend riding this ebike is a big contributor as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I'm sure having a legend riding this ebike is a big contributor as well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the external battery - they did that on purpose


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Purpose being to keep the weight as low and centered as possible. In tube batteries bias weight toward the front end. Not to mention it is easy to swap out although they allow time for that even if you have an internal battery.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

From what I’ve seen, Nico is very particular with his bike setups! Pays attention to every part on his bike and is in a way a weight weenie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

You'll never convince me that a 26mm rim in the rear is a good idea. I even use an i35 with a 2.3 on the front and run 15psi tubeless/no cushcore without issues. However I am a good deal slower than Nico.


----------

